# Ausgänge ansteuern während dem Betrieb



## Pockebrd (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte in einer Anlage die schon im Betrieb ist ein Ausgang für ein Ventiel über den PC/PG kurz ansteuern. 
Über Variable online ansteuern geht nicht, wird ja vermutlich über das Programm wieder zurück gesetzt. Die Eingänge kann ich online anschauen.
Schalten am Kontakt geht ja bei Ausgänge auch nicht.

Wie macht ihr so etwas, wenn ihr während dem Betrieb ein Ausgang schalten möchtet  ?


Gruß Markus


----------



## Backdoor (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo 


Es gibt die Möglichkeit in einer VAT die Ausgänge zu forcen.

VAT aufmachen unter Variable --> Forcewerte anzeigen dann geht eine VAT auf da schreibst du dann den Ausgang rein den du forcen willst unter FORCE -->rechtsklick forcen oder wenn du es rückgängig machen willst force löschen.

Lg Chris


----------



## Zefix (21 Oktober 2010)

Musst nich gleich forcen.
Vat Tabelle öffnen, Ausgang und Steuerwert (1 oder TRUE) eintragen.
Oben bei den Einstellungen "permanent" und am "Zyklusende" für Steuern umstellen.


----------



## Backdoor (22 Oktober 2010)

Zefix schrieb:


> Oben bei den Einstellungen "permanent" und am "Zyklusende" für Steuern umstellen.



Unter Variable -->Trigger 


Lg Chris


----------



## Zefix (22 Oktober 2010)

Backdoor schrieb:


> Unter Variable -->Trigger
> 
> 
> Lg Chris


 Danke, hatte grad kein Step zur Hand


----------



## Andelot (22 Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem "forcen" der Ausgänge während des Betriebs ist so ne Sache!

Variablen steuern ist da angebrachter! Wenn du während des Betriebs einen Ausgang "force-st"   dann liegt dieser an, unabhängig davon, was das Programm macht! Er wird also auch nicht auf 0 gesetzt, wenn ein entsprechender Programmschritt das erwartet!

Über "Variablen steuern" einen Ausgang auf 1 zu setzen ist da die Methode der Wahl!Gerade da wir hier von einer Anlage im Betrieb sprechen! Du kannst den Ausgang auf 1 steuern und wenn entsprechende Programmschritte kommen (Merker/Zeiten usw.) wird dieser folgerichtig wieder auf 0 gesteuert!

Es bietet sich immer an, sich eigene Variablentabellen anzulegen!

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (22 Oktober 2010)

Andelot schrieb:


> Über "Variablen steuern" einen Ausgang auf 1 zu setzen ist da die Methode der Wahl!Gerade da wir hier von einer Anlage im Betrieb sprechen! Du kannst den Ausgang auf 1 steuern und wenn entsprechende Programmschritte kommen (Merker/Zeiten usw.) wird dieser folgerichtig wieder auf 0 gesteuert!


Was ist das denn für ein dreckiger Programmierstil, wo jeder Depp jederzeit von außen Ausgänge schalten kann?!!
:sb5:

Harald


----------



## Zefix (22 Oktober 2010)

Wenn am Zyklusende die VAT steuert kannst programmiern wie du willst.
Die VAT hat da das letzte Wort, drum heissts "DIE" VAT Tabelle 

Was anderes ists bei Merkern, wenn diese mitten im Programm den Status ändern,da hab ich schon geflucht, da hilft dann die Vat auch nicht.
Und bei uns läuft ProDiag mit HMI Pro, das heisst bei ner Programm änderung kanns passieren, dass man danach Pro Diag in der S7 und im HMI wieder 
übersetzen darf.
Dauert bei uns durch die Riesen Programme ewigst.


----------



## Andelot (22 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein dreckiger Programmierstil, wo jeder Depp jederzeit von außen Ausgänge schalten kann?!!
> :sb5:
> 
> Harald



Versteh deinen Einwand nicht ganz...aus diesem Grund gibt es "Variablen steuern"...  und wer ist "Jeder Depp,der jederzeit Ausgänge von Aussen schaltet"? Wenn du damit Jemanden mit PG meinst, der die Berechtigung hat, sich an einer Anlage zu schaffen zu machen, hast du wohl Recht! 

Ansonsten : weiss echt nicht, was du meinst!


----------



## borromeus (22 Oktober 2010)

OB1 öffnen
Am Ende von diesem:

SET
=A x.y

Ctrl + L drücken Enter Enter

nachher löschen
Ctrl + L drücken Enter Enter


wird in 99,9999% der Fälle funktionieren.


----------



## Backdoor (23 Oktober 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> OB1 öffnen
> Am Ende von diesem:
> 
> SET
> ...




Wieso ?Wenn man Forcen kann versteh ich nicht was das für eine Logik sein soll.

Lg Chris


----------



## Backdoor (23 Oktober 2010)

Andelot schrieb:


> Variablen steuern ist da angebrachter! Wenn du während des Betriebs einen Ausgang "force-st"   dann liegt dieser an, unabhängig davon, was das Programm macht!
> 
> Gruss




Genau das war doch die Frage einen Ausgang unabhängig vom Programmstatus zu schalten??

Lg Chris


----------



## borromeus (23 Oktober 2010)

Backdoor schrieb:


> Wieso ?Wenn man Forcen kann versteh ich nicht was das für eine Logik sein soll.
> 
> Lg Chris


 
Weil es m.E. schneller geht übersichtlicher ist, im OB auch Eingänge so "gesetzt" werden können, ich kein niemanden der Force verwendet.

Aber jeder wie er meint.....


----------



## Paul (23 Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Meiner Ansicht nach ist es extrem wichtig einen "probehalber" gesetzten Ausgang
SCHNELL!! wieder rücksetzen zu können.

Das geht meiner Meinung nach am besten indem ich am Ende des OB1 schreibe:

U M x.y (freier Merker)
U "Not-Aus ok"
= A x.y

Den freien Merker kann ich in einer VAT sehr schnell ändern
oder im Ernstfall noch den Not-Aus reinhauen.

MfG
Paul


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2010)

Paul schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist es extrem wichtig einen "probehalber" gesetzten Ausgang
> SCHNELL!! wieder rücksetzen zu können.
> 
> Das geht meiner Meinung nach am besten indem ich am Ende des OB1 schreibe:
> ...


Hehe! Werden Deine Aggregate bei Notaus nicht elektrisch abgeschaltet, unabhängig davon, was die SPS sagt?! 


Wenn nur einzelne Ausgänge kurzzeitig übersteuert werden sollen, dann ist die Variante von Zefix am schnellsten 
abzustellen: einfach den Blitz-Button ausschalten oder zweimal ESC und schwupps ist der Ausgang wieder normal.


Zefix schrieb:


> Musst nich gleich forcen.
> Vat Tabelle öffnen, Ausgang und Steuerwert (1 oder TRUE) eintragen.
> Oben bei den Einstellungen "permanent" und am "Zyklusende" für Steuern umstellen.



Bei mehreren zu übersteuernden Ausgängen nutze ich auch oft die Variante am Ende des OB1:

```
U M x.y (freier Merker)
= A x.y
```
Den Merker kann man in der VAT sehr schnell mit Strg+0 und Strg+1 steuern.

Forcen nutze ich auch manchmal. Das kommt auf den Einzelfall drauf an.
btw: aktives Forcen wird an der CPU auffällig mit einer gelben LED signalisiert.

Harald


----------



## Befree (25 Oktober 2010)

denle auch das es in der VAT am schnellsten geht... Online auf das Bit und Strg+1 = True, Strg+0 = False


----------



## Zefix (25 Oktober 2010)

Für am Anfang oder Ende des Programms nehm ich immer die VAT.
Manchmal gibts eben den Fall dass man mitten im Programm Werte Steuern muss die vorher gebildet werden.
In so nem Fall wird dann gern auch der Lampentest mal missbraucht.
Den Button oder Taster gibts meistens schon


----------



## Pockebrd (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
so jetzt meld ich mich auch wieder. 
Also mit der Variablen Tabelle hatte ich es versucht. Auch mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen. Den Ausgang konnte ich aber nicht setzen.

Das mit dem Merker am Ende vom OB 1 muß ich mal testen.

Wenn ich mit "Strg+0 und Strg+1" arbeiten möchte, muß ich dann erst in der Variablen Tabelle den Merker den ich steuern möchte markieren, richtig ?


----------



## Pockebrd (25 Oktober 2010)

borromeus schrieb:


> OB1 öffnen
> Am Ende von diesem:
> 
> SET
> ...


 
Was passiert hier, kannst mir das mal erklären ?


----------



## MSB (25 Oktober 2010)

SET //VKE wird auf 1 gesetzt
= Ax.y //Zuweisung Ausgang x.y

CTRL-L = Shortcut für "Laden in Zielsystem"


----------



## Backdoor (25 Oktober 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn ich mit "Strg+0 und Strg+1" arbeiten möchte, muß ich dann erst in der Variablen Tabelle den Merker den ich steuern möchte markieren, richtig ?




Ja einfach mit dem cursor in die zeile und strg+0 oder strg+1 oder F9.

Lg Chris


----------

